# We Have Won The Battle



## Gizmo (8/1/14)

After a long and tedious battle with Google. We have successfully been put back on Google. Expect a whole load of new members joining.

Time to open some champagne .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (8/1/14)

whoop!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (8/1/14)

lovely stuff!!!


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (8/1/14)

Hoer-eeeeyyyyy!!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/1/14)

You had issues with google?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/1/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> You had issues with google?



Got penalized for unnatural links for some reason so we weren't showing up on google

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (8/1/14)

Does this mean I can now put ecigssa back on my site as a link?


----------



## Silver (8/1/14)

What did you have to do to "win the battle" if I may ask?

Well done Gizmo nonetheless!!


----------



## Gizmo (8/1/14)

You can Derick just and just add rel="nofollow"


----------



## Derick (8/1/14)

yep, done that with all my links now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> What did you have to do to "win the battle" if I may ask?
> 
> Well done Gizmo nonetheless!!



Alot of back and forth emailing and removing links off websites like Sky blue and our own and emailing webmasters of sites to remove links

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/1/14)

Well done. Sounds like a lot of work


----------

